# كورس عربي يشرح ال plc من البدية حتي الاحتراف



## m_zayed14 (1 يونيو 2012)

*السلام عليكم

كورس عربي يشرح ال plc من البدية حتي الاحتراف


الدرس الاول

http://www.maktabty.net/do.php?filename=13385634361.pdf

الدرس الثاني

http://www.maktabty.net/do.php?filename=13385635931.pdf

الدرس الثالث

http://www.maktabty.net/do.php?filename=13385636841.pdf

وسيتم رفع باقي الدروس ان شاء الله

*​


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (2 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير واتمني ان تواصل مجهودك وشكرا


----------



## بلال زبيب (5 يونيو 2012)

شكر وتقدير لجهودك وعطائك
واريد مهندس للعمل داخل مصنع حقن بلاستيك في نيجيريا
ان كان لديك من يهمه الامر الرجاء المساعده
اتمنى لك دوام الصحه


----------



## TariqFarrah (14 ديسمبر 2012)

تحيه طيبه
الموقع لايعمل


----------



## ali48 (24 ديسمبر 2012)

انا مهنذس كهربا لعمل في. مصنع بلاستك. نفخ. وحقن 
ممكن اعمل معك بس الراتب يكون مجزي


----------



## khalid_kmk (30 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ارجو معرفة طريقه فتح الملفات لانو يعطينى مواقع اخرى مثلا :
http://www.maktabty.net/?f


----------



## عماد حامد ابو (19 أكتوبر 2014)

انا كمان عندى نفس المشكلة اللينك بيفتح على مواقع بحث هندسية مفيش ملفات


----------



## Ahmed Didoooo (25 أكتوبر 2014)

اللينك مش شغال


----------



## kaminodo (15 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير ونفعك ونفع بك وسدد خطاك


----------



## حميدالعيساوي (8 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عباس الهيازعي (3 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله الف خير ندعو لكم بالموفقيه والنجاح الدائم انشاء الله


----------



## elbachiri (5 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## Eng_Wael_Jouda (10 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed62 (15 فبراير 2015)

مشكور جدا


----------

